# Snowex power plow review



## JKuch

Anyone running one?


----------



## WIPensFan

JKuch;2126546 said:


> Anyone running one?


Damn it! I thought you were going to review it. I'd like to know as well.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Not really, just the moldboard. And it is bent quite a bit already. The cutting edge is folding under, just like the the first DD Blizzards. 

Good ole DD, making crappier plows so they can fit on more trucks. Just noticed it today, can't wait to look at the other one we have.


----------



## ponyboy

I want one but would never buy first year it came out I like to wait 3 years


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Double post.


----------



## dieselss

Mark you gunna put up pics?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'll try tomorrow, not sure if it will really show up that well.


----------



## dieselss

You just have a straight blade or the 810?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

8611LP

2 of mine were very old, took a couple hard hits and folded bad due to rust and age. As rusty as they were, I didn't think it was worth trying to rebuild. Maybe I was wrong. 

The only thing I could get was a SnowEx moldboard, wings, cylinders.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

One from the backside of the moldboard showing the edge tipped forward.

The others are from the front showing the gap between the main moldboard and the wings.

The bend is uniform across the width of the moldboard, not as a result from a hit on one side or another.

I would hope that for $3k they could make something that lasts longer than a below average season, but I know, profits above satisfaction of the customer is what really matters.


----------



## dieselss

Have you been in contact with DD Mark?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Just noticed it yesterday, stopped by the dealer today. They want it back Monday for the area rep to look at. 

I'm going to get the other one back this weekend and take a look at it.

It wouldn't show up on a picture, but basically the bolts are being pulled through the moldboard.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark whats with the big dent on the edge/corner right by your arrow?
and what is up just above that, flaking paint? It looks all bent up from what ever was hit with that corner.

backing up, turning and clipped something?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer;2126930 said:


> Mark whats with the big dent on the edge/corner right by your arrow?
> and what is up just above that, flaking paint? It looks all bent up from what ever was hit with that corner.
> 
> backing up, turning and clipped something?


That's what happens when you catch a curb or manhole\grate\pothole\whatever with the wing extended. Both wing edges are bent like that, so is my 8611 LP that had a new moldboard last year. But, my main edge is not folding under.

That is the reason I prefer urethane edges on the wings vs steel. But, being a good Hollander, I like to wear down the edges that come on the plow before switching over.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Thoes must be some tall grates and manhole covers you have in your are
And to bend that tab....

but if you say so.......

It's not dammage form hitting somthing with the edge.


If you say so.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Oh grasshopper who has never used an expandable plow..........



SnoFarmer;2126994 said:


> Thoes must be some tall grates and manhole covers you have in your are
> And to bend that tab....
> 
> but if you say so.......
> 
> It's not dammage form hitting somthing with the edge.
> 
> If you say so.


The cutting edge is worn because if you angle it forward and run curblines or sidewalks it will wear on the back adege.

And yes, that tab will bend back if you hit something hard enough with steel edges. :waving:


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer;2126994 said:


> Thoes must be some tall grates and manhole covers you have in your are
> And to bend that tab....
> 
> but if you say so.......
> 
> It's not dammage form hitting somthing with the edge.
> 
> If you say so.


Me's thinks he was on the Facebook, the Myspace, the Google or the Yelp and took oot a fire hydrant......


----------



## SnoFarmer

You still can't snatch the pebbels from my hand ole wooden foot.


I'm not talking aboot the edge. 
Now, go back and read and look look at the pic I posted , this time put on your reading glasses .

You could have run in to a 12" curb, stop dead and not do the dammage I circled.


Ps your littel wing plow running down a curb is no diffrent than any other plow.
They all can rub on the back side.
But that corner still doesn't add up. Nor Does the bent tab.



Could you go place it by a curb so we could visualize it....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer;2127009 said:


> You still can't snatch the pebbels from my hand ole wooden foot.
> 
> I'm not talking aboot the edge.
> Now, go back and read and look look at the pic I posted , this time put on your reading glasses .
> 
> You could have run in to a 12" curb, stop dead and not do the dammage I circled.
> 
> Ps your littel wing plow running down a curb is no diffrent than any other plow.
> They all can rub on the back side.
> But that corner still doesn't add up. Nor Does the bent tab.
> 
> Could you go place it by a curb so we could visualize it....


Guess we'll agree to disagree. The plow isn't here to measure, but you can most certainly do the circled damage by hitting a curb.


----------



## Hysert

Wow. How many hrs on it? I hope they will do something for you!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hysert;2127030 said:


> Wow. How many hrs on it? I hope they will do something for you!!!


They probably won't because he hit something backing up. :laughing::laughing::laughing:

50? I wouldn't think more than that based on this year. And he doesn't have a full route because he's my mechanic and runs a salt truck after running through his route.


----------



## Hysert

Good luck fellow wooden head!! Lol... I was gonna switch to 8611s next year?? Maybe not


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Thanks, I have a pretty good dealer, even if he is Frisian. Mr Heyink is acquainted with him. I don't doubt he'll get DD to do something, if they won't without any encouragement. 

No luck, they stopped producing 8611's. 

Standard 8611's are built very strong. 

Guess I'll be running mine until I can't get parts or rebuild them anymore.


----------



## Hysert

Mark Oomkes;2127043 said:


> Thanks, I have a pretty good dealer, even if he is Frisian. Mr Heyink is acquainted with him. I don't doubt he'll get DD to do something, if they won't without any encouragement.
> 
> No luck, they stopped producing 8611's.
> 
> Standard 8611's are built very strong.
> 
> Guess I'll be running mine until I can't get parts or rebuild them anymore.


Im confused? They don't make the LPs correct?? I did get pricing on 8611 snowex


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer;2127009 said:


> You still can't snatch the pebbels from my hand ole wooden foot.
> 
> I'm not talking aboot the edge.
> Now, go back and read and look look at the pic I posted , this time put on your reading glasses .
> 
> You could have run in to a 12" curb, stop dead and not do the dammage I circled.
> 
> Ps your littel wing plow running down a curb is no diffrent than any other plow.
> They all can rub on the back side.
> But that corner still doesn't add up. Nor Does the bent tab.
> 
> Could you go place it by a curb so we could visualize it....


You're wrong.

I don't have any curbs close by.

Bite me.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Hysert;2127052 said:


> Im confused? They don't make the LPs correct?? I did get pricing on 8611 snowex


OK, those they do. I thought you were referring to the standard 8611.

Carry on.


----------



## fireside

The little tab bent on the wing edge is normal. Boy that cuting edge bent under concerns me. Is the bottom of the mold board twisted or the edge bolt sleves pulled thur the moldboard? I have seen that before on the newer 8000 series plows.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes;2127055 said:


> You're wrong.
> 
> I don't have any curbs close by.
> 
> Bite me.





> That's what happens when you catch a curb......


Wrong I maybe, but you don't dent a corner and a tab, 
I mean .
To Rub that much off on a curb and still have a cutting edge that looks like new.

Ps
Why do you want a guy to bite you?
Your going to have to get ben if that is what ya are look'en for.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ebling says they're not surprised.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;2127129 said:


> Ebling says they're not surprised.


Did they say if yours was the only one they have seen or heard of.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape;2127135 said:


> Did they say if yours was the only one they have seen or heard of.


I don't know.

But, since it is the same DD design, pretty sure it is far from the first.

I think 1olddog had similar issues (along with others) with his Wipeout.


----------



## dieselss

Yea Mark Pat had issues with his wo


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Actually, this issue was the main reason the red army switched to Fisher.

Had a buddy that had his do it too.

It was '06-'07 when the change occurred and DD pissed a lot of formerly satisfied customers off due to the change.

I think that was aboot the time they had those little plastic gears in the pumps grenading.


----------



## chachi1984

what would you guys buy new if you had a choice in quality , XLS,wideout,powerplow


----------



## Whiffyspark

chachi1984;2127171 said:


> what would you guys buy new if you had a choice in quality , XLS,wideout,powerplow


Same manufucater


----------



## chachi1984

yes i know but have read alot of stuff about damaged wideouts
spend 10k on a plow that gets damaged after 1 year


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Whiffyspark;2127187 said:


> Same manufucater


XLS have been problem free.

Wipeouts, not so much.

DD Blizzards, not so much.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

chachi1984;2127171 said:


> what would you guys buy new if you had a choice in quality , XLS,wideout,powerplow


The $64,000 question.


----------



## Whiffyspark

Mark Oomkes;2127199 said:


> XLS have been problem free.
> 
> Wipeouts, not so much.
> 
> DD Blizzards, not so much.


The only thing different is xls is trip edge right?


----------



## dieselss

Whiffyspark;2127208 said:


> The only thing different is xls is trip edge right?


Yep....And that ugly yellow paint


----------



## chachi1984

Whiffyspark;2127208 said:


> The only thing different is xls is trip edge right?


the trip edge seems to put less stress on the wings unlike the full trip wideout


----------



## ponyboy

The xls has more supports on back then wideout


----------



## hark

Mark Oomkes;2127199 said:


> XLS have been problem free.
> 
> Wipeouts, not so much.
> 
> DD Blizzards, not so much.


We have one XLS, to try it out. If you are talking about the strength of the moldboard, then it is good and well built, but that is about it. No problems so far with that. Knock on wood...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

hark;2127334 said:


> We have one XLS, to try it out. If you are talking about the strength of the moldboard, then it is good and well built, but that is about it. No problems so far with that. Knock on wood...


XLS have been virtually trouble free since introduced, which was aboot 10 years ago.


----------



## SDLandscapes VT

if you wanted to put one of these on a tractor like your blizzards would you do the snowex or wait for the boss ext??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

A Boss DXT. (See my pics of a SnowEx Power Plow in the review thread)

What will you be plowing with it?


----------



## scottr

The weak points on the XLS from what I've seen in my shop, all the pivot points are very thin and wollow out fast, the wing cutting edges are junk. They wear out fast, tear. Jerre's new one also tear out. Just my observations.


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR

Well I can give a review since no one other than Mark has any info. I can't say I had a lot of time on the SnowEx this year because I played musical trucks. We ran 4 SnowEx 8611 power plows this year and I have about 20 - 25 hours on the SX.
The Good:
It's fast! Left, right, up all are quick.
The lift/stacking height can be amazing.
No bad switches ... Yet. Time will tell.
Quick hook/unhook.
Very few problems. Including no leaks from wing cylinders.

The Bad:
Height adjustment. Must be done on the plow. Move a plow to a new truck and the plow must be reset. Also, until the new deeper drop pockets are released, lifted trucks are a no go.
Fixed light tower. You will see the lights shining on the back of the blade a lot.
The control. The new controls will not accept inputs from more than one function at a time. For me that meant multiple times of stopping and backing up because the plow did not drop when I clumsily pressed right wing and float at the same time.

All in all they have been good. I doubt we run them as hard as Mark does but I will check for the cutting edge issue tomorrow anyway. The plows get about 10-14 hours per event (much much more on that snow at the end of December). I still would prefer the PH2 hookup system but it is gone and there is no going back. It seems like we had a lot less repairs this year on the SXs than in past years with PH2. Hope that continues!


----------



## WIPensFan

bliz&hinikerDLR;2127913 said:


> Well I can give a review since no one other than Mark has any info. I can't say I had a lot of time on the SnowEx this year because I played musical trucks. We ran 4 SnowEx 8611 power plows this year and I have about 20 - 25 hours on the SX.
> The Good:
> It's fast! Left, right, up all are quick.
> The lift/stacking height can be amazing.
> No bad switches ... Yet. Time will tell.
> Quick hook/unhook.
> Very few problems. Including no leaks from wing cylinders.
> 
> The Bad:
> Height adjustment. Must be done on the plow. Move a plow to a new truck and the plow must be reset. Also, until the new deeper drop pockets are released, lifted trucks are a no go.
> Fixed light tower. You will see the lights shining on the back of the blade a lot.
> The control. The new controls will not accept inputs from more than one function at a time. For me that meant multiple times of stopping and backing up because the plow did not drop when I clumsily pressed right wing and float at the same time.
> 
> All in all they have been good. I doubt we run them as hard as Mark does but I will check for the cutting edge issue tomorrow anyway. The plows get about 10-14 hours per event (much much more on that snow at the end of December). I still would prefer the PH2 hookup system but it is gone and there is no going back. It seems like we had a lot less repairs this year on the SXs than in past years with PH2. Hope that continues!


Thanks for that review, sounds pretty positive. I've always maintained to people that ask about my Blizzard Plow, the expandable wing plows are not for everyone to plow with. It requires a certain amount of finesse to not abuse them, not just balls out get'er done. If you've ever heard the saying "sometimes you have to slow down to speed up" it applies to these plows. If you bash them around recklessly you will have breakdowns and not accomplish what you should, if you take you're time and treat them well they will save you lots of time plowing.

Mark, I'm not saying your issues are abuse as I don't know your situation. I will be interested in what comes of it though.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

WIPensFan;2127936 said:


> Thanks for that review, sounds pretty positive. I've always maintained to people that ask about my Blizzard Plow, the expandable wing plows are not for everyone to plow with. It requires a certain amount of finesse to not abuse them, not just balls out get'er done. If you've ever heard the saying "sometimes you have to slow down to speed up" it applies to these plows. If you bash them around recklessly you will have breakdowns and not accomplish what you should, if you take you're time and treat them well they will save you lots of time plowing.
> 
> Mark, I'm not saying your issues are abuse as I don't know your situation. I will be interested in what comes of it though.


I tend to disagree. We use our plows hard. Overall, the pre-DD Blizzards were very well built and held up to hard use even abuse.

Like I said, this is or was a known problem when DD screwed up the design. Look back to '07-'08, lots of problems with cutting edges folding under and the plastic gear in the pump grenading. Both Blizzard and Wipeouts. The only DD expanding plow that has been virtually problem free has been the XLS. Who knows, maybe I'll have to go back to boat anchors.


----------



## fireside

Being a blizzard user since 2000. I'm glad to hear some positive and negative on the plows. My concern is were the lift piston is mounted to the plow. Do you see any wear in those areas? I'm using a 05 speed wing on my 2015 but she had seen better days for sure. My plan is a new snow x or western both fit in the mounts on the truck. All I need is to add new plow wiring.


----------



## Whiffyspark

The trip edge on the fisher sounds like a better idea for the wing plows. But I plowed with a trip edge this winter and didn't care for it. Don't really care for the mount setup on fisher either I keep picturing that jack getting me stuck in a snow pile for some reason.


----------



## chachi1984

scottr;2127708 said:


> The weak points on the XLS from what I've seen in my shop, all the pivot points are very thin and wollow out fast, the wing cutting edges are junk. They wear out fast, tear. Jerre's new one also tear out. Just my observations.


the cutting edges on all 3 plow are the same no?


----------



## Hysert

Nope fisher trip edge.. WO/blizzard/snowex full mold trip


----------



## chachi1984

My fear is spending over 10000 on a plow that doesnt last ten years.


----------



## chachi1984

Hysert;2128003 said:


> Nope fisher trip edge.. WO/blizzard/snowex full mold trip


hes talking about the cuttting edges on the wings not the entire plow


----------



## Hysert

Fisher/WO are poly. Blizzard/snowx are steel... ive pounded 2 WOs and haven't done any major damage. First one was 6yrs current one is 3 I think...


----------



## WIPensFan

Mark Oomkes;2127971 said:


> I tend to disagree. We use our plows hard. Overall, the pre-DD Blizzards were very well built and held up to hard use even abuse.
> 
> Like I said, this is or was a known problem when DD screwed up the design. Look back to '07-'08, lots of problems with cutting edges folding under and the plastic gear in the pump grenading. Both Blizzard and Wipeouts. The only DD expanding plow that has been virtually problem free has been the XLS. Who knows, maybe I'll have to go back to boat anchors.


I expected you would...


----------



## hark

Whiffyspark;2128000 said:


> The trip edge on the fisher sounds like a better idea for the wing plows. But I plowed with a trip edge this winter and didn't care for it. Don't really care for the mount setup on fisher either I keep picturing that jack getting me stuck in a snow pile for some reason.


Do you not raise the jack all of the way up? Ours tucks pretty close to the bottom of the light tower, just the shoe on the bottom of the jack is all that sticks out, and the shoe is cupped.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

WIPensFan;2128010 said:


> I expected you would...


Like I said, the originals and 8611s were built tough, no finesse needed.


----------



## Whiffyspark

hark;2128046 said:


> Do you not raise the jack all of the way up? Ours tucks pretty close to the bottom of the light tower, just the shoe on the bottom of the jack is all that sticks out, and the shoe is cupped.


I know I do. Just something I've noticed.

I'll be buying a western this year if I buy something


----------



## chachi1984

DD should either make the wideout with tripedge or make the fisher mounting similar to the untramount system


----------



## Whiffyspark

That makes too much sense for DD.


----------



## Freshwater

chachi1984;2128103 said:


> DD should either make the wideout with tripedge or make the fisher mounting similar to the untramount system


They should take all the best features from all of them and make 1 plow. Put all their people, technology, budget and perfect 1 plow. Make it the best.


----------



## ponyboy

Should ford Chevy and dodge all join 
I'm a western guy I own both xls and a wide out 
I wish fisher would go on like a western and I would but all fisher they seem to be built better 
One plow doesn't work for all


----------



## Mark Oomkes

ponyboy;2128115 said:


> Should ford Chevy and dodge all join
> I'm a western guy I own both xls and a wide out
> I wish fisher would go on like a western and I would but all fisher they seem to be built better
> One plow doesn't work for all


Apples and oranges.

It's stupid to have 3 different versions of the same plow. Tooling, R&D, parts, etc all to make the same plow with minor differences.

What's even more stupid is to stop making the full size 8611.


----------



## ponyboy

Yes a bit different 
But some like trip edge some like full trip plow 
I agree on full size being stupid 
But we all know nothing is built better now then in the past
They want you to buy new plows every new truck and many folks gets new truck every 3-5 years 
I'm one of them I like to stay new with less problem


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR

Took some time to examine and photograph one of the SX 8611's today. I see what Mark is referring to. It is hard to tell without removing the cutting edge if there is any deformation to the moldboard lower edge (aka the angle iron) or if it is simply the bolts stretching under load. I am leaning towards the bolts stretching. When I get a chance I will load some pics.

Looks like very little wear on the lift cylinder pins. Those pins are small. I would have expected bigger but so far they are doing alright.

We all miss the full size 8611. It was a great plow. But in talking with Michael Frank it is understandable why they decided not to continue devoting resources to it.
I will compare in plowing terms:
Imagine your trucks are tooled up to plow big commercial lots and you have a lots of those commercial lots to plow. You are busy. Then your cousin Jim from across town calls and says he wants you to plow his driveway by 5 am anytime it snows. You do not add a single residential driveway on the other side of town to your plow route just because the work is there. The benefits do not exceed what you give up. That doesn't make cousin Jim happy, but it is your business and your choice to do what is best for your company.

To all of you who would plow cousin Jim's place anyway, a tip of the hat, because, for you, it is not all about the money.


----------



## ponyboy

So u can't do a residential drive way with a 9 foot plow


----------



## plow4u

My local dealer Push n Pull in Pittsburgh has been putting together the Fisher trip edge XLS with the western Wideout mounting , looks like he may be on to something.


----------



## Showmestaterida

That would be the cats ass. Would like to see that setup. Western has the easiest mounting system. But would like to have the trip edge like whats on the fisher.


----------



## ponyboy

plow4u;2128201 said:


> My local dealer Push n Pull in Pittsburgh has been putting together the Fisher trip edge XLS with the western Wideout mounting , looks like he may be on to something.


I would switch all my trucks to this 
To me this would be best set up


----------



## Freshwater

ponyboy;2128115 said:


> Should ford Chevy and dodge all join
> I'm a western guy I own both xls and a wide out
> I wish fisher would go on like a western and I would but all fisher they seem to be built better
> One plow doesn't work for all


Really??? Last time I checked ford Chevy and Dodge were "ALL DIFFERENT COMPANIES". so what your really asking is, should DD, boss, and snowdogg all merge. The answer is clearly NO.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

What I don't understand, is somehow DD has decided it makes sense and is profitable to build 3 different truck side mounts for every truck, and 3 different plow side mounts to go on each of the 3 different truck sides. On top of that, they're built in different factories hundreds of miles apart, requiring more resources and overhead. All the while maintaining less than stellar quality control.

But for some reason, it made sense to discontinue the full size 8611. 

Wouldn't it make a lot more sense to build one plow as best as possible, vs half ass build 3 extremely similar colors of every plow complete with different truck sides?

Maybe I'm looking at it wrong.


----------



## dieselss

More money selling 3 different plows.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

bliz&hinikerDLR;2128178 said:


> Took some time to examine and photograph one of the SX 8611's today. I see what Mark is referring to. It is hard to tell without removing the cutting edge if there is any deformation to the moldboard lower edge (aka the angle iron) or if it is simply the bolts stretching under load. I am leaning towards the bolts stretching. When I get a chance I will load some pics.
> 
> Looks like very little wear on the lift cylinder pins. Those pins are small. I would have expected bigger but so far they are doing alright.
> 
> We all miss the full size 8611. It was a great plow. But in talking with Michael Frank it is understandable why they decided not to continue devoting resources to it.
> I will compare in plowing terms:
> Imagine your trucks are tooled up to plow big commercial lots and you have a lots of those commercial lots to plow. You are busy. Then your cousin Jim from across town calls and says he wants you to plow his driveway by 5 am anytime it snows. You do not add a single residential driveway on the other side of town to your plow route just because the work is there. The benefits do not exceed what you give up. That doesn't make cousin Jim happy, but it is your business and your choice to do what is best for your company.
> 
> To all of you who would plow cousin Jim's place anyway, a tip of the hat, because, for you, it is not all about the money.


Not really sure I am getting it, but DD already had the tooling for standard 8611's. Maybe not much call for them, but the tooling, R&D, etc is already there. They just pissed off an entire market segment. I don't want an 8-10' plow on a 450-550 truck. And the smaller 8611's will not stand up to that size truck. The pictures I posted are from a 350 SRW pickup.

How many 10' does Fisher sell?

Not to mention, 10 years too late they're getting into the rubber edged pusher market. I know, they're buying them from Pro-Tech, but the point remains, they are expanding certain markets while saying "screw you" to others. Others that have no competition whatsoever. Rubber edged pushers are a dime a dozen and old school. Everyone with half a brain is developing\releasing steel edge pushers.

Someone in DD's marketing department is a moron of immense proportions. Not to mention clueless.



John_DeereGreen;2128291 said:


> What I don't understand, is somehow DD has decided it makes sense and is profitable to build 3 different truck side mounts for every truck, and 3 different plow side mounts to go on each of the 3 different truck sides. On top of that, they're built in different factories hundreds of miles apart, requiring more resources and overhead. All the while maintaining less than stellar quality control.
> 
> But for some reason, it made sense to discontinue the full size 8611.
> 
> Wouldn't it make a lot more sense to build one plow as best as possible, vs half ass build 3 extremely similar colors of every plow complete with different truck sides?
> 
> Maybe I'm looking at it wrong.


Yes, you are looking at it completely wrong. You make sense. DD has issues with that.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

dieselss;2128296 said:


> More money selling 3 different plows.


Gross or net? Who cares if you gross another 10 million, if it costs you 11 to do it why bother?

Lets face it. People with expanding plows are rarely willing to run anything but an expanding plow. Pat is about the only exception.

If all 3 brands were turned into one blade "Wefishex" everyone would buy that if they wanted an expanding plow. Only requires one production line, one paint color, one truck side manufacturer. And a hell of a lot less support staff to run just one factory.

Seems to make a lot more sense to me. What do I know, I landscape and plow snow for a living.


----------



## dieselss

Gross or net? Who cares if you gross another 10 million, if it costs you 11 to do it why bother?

It don't matter, 3 lines, 3 mounts, 3 different price ranges=$$$$$$$$
One plow one mount, y'all are forgetting that there other plows won't fit.
Doesn't financially make sense to put all your eggs in one basket.
And within DD, how do you know that it's not 3 separate entities under one roof?


----------



## Broncslefty7

Boss wins, problem solved. boss is super easy to hook up. i have 7 of them, in 6 years ive replaced 1 bolt, 1 hose, and 1 truck side cable.


----------



## Whiffyspark

John_DeereGreen;2128291 said:


> What I don't understand, is somehow DD has decided it makes sense and is profitable to build 3 different truck side mounts for every truck, and 3 different plow side mounts to go on each of the 3 different truck sides. On top of that, they're built in different factories hundreds of miles apart, requiring more resources and overhead. All the while maintaining less than stellar quality control.
> 
> But for some reason, it made sense to discontinue the full size 8611.
> 
> Wouldn't it make a lot more sense to build one plow as best as possible, vs half ass build 3 extremely similar colors of every plow complete with different truck sides?
> 
> Maybe I'm looking at it wrong.


Too many eggs in one basket. Dd can also have a larger market share with all the brands they hve due to over lapping territories.

Not everyone knows they're all owned by the same company. Boss got brought up by toro I'm curious to how that will play out as well


----------



## Whiffyspark

Broncslefty7;2128309 said:


> Boss wins, problem solved. boss is super easy to hook up. i have 7 of them, in 6 years ive replaced 1 bolt, 1 hose, and 1 truck side cable.


The only people that run boss in my area is the government. Western heaven here lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Where are Oldsmobile and Pontiac? 

Mercury? 

Plymouth?


----------



## Whiffyspark

Mark Oomkes;2128322 said:


> Where are Oldsmobile and Pontiac?
> 
> Mercury?
> 
> Plymouth?


I'm sure you had a new Hudson too right?

Did you buy your 1937 Plymouth truck new?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Whiffyspark;2128330 said:


> I'm sure you had a new Hudson too right?
> 
> Did you buy your 1937 Plymouth truck new?


Big surprise, you missed the point.


----------



## Freshwater

Broncslefty7;2128309 said:


> Boss wins, problem solved. boss is super easy to hook up. i have 7 of them, in 6 years ive replaced 1 bolt, 1 hose, and 1 truck side cable.


Their controller/functions suck.


----------



## Whiffyspark

Mark Oomkes;2128331 said:


> Big surprise, you missed the point.


Just a joke grandpa


----------



## Hysert

Whiffyspark;2128363 said:


> Just a joke grandpa


Get it right. It's OPA


----------



## Michael Frank

Mark - Appreciate the product feedback. Jim will be reaching out to you tomorrow regarding the plow.

The 8611 certainly is/was an awesome plow, nothing compares to it's snow moving ability as many have noted here. The primary driver for not carrying it over with the other products was the fact that it requires a much larger/wider/heavier duty undercarriage and lift system/mount platform due to its weight ~1470 lbs. Four completely unique headgear and attachment systems and 11 blades in one year was all we could handle.

Your desire to see the big boy return is noted.


----------



## terrapro

Michael Frank;2128424 said:


> Mark - Appreciate the product feedback. Jim will be reaching out to you tomorrow regarding the plow.
> 
> The 8611 certainly is/was an awesome plow, nothing compares to it's snow moving ability as many have noted here. The primary driver for not carrying it over with the other products was the fact that it requires a much larger/wider/heavier duty undercarriage and lift system/mount platform due to its weight ~1470 lbs. Four completely unique headgear and attachment systems and 11 blades in one year was all we could handle.
> 
> Your desire to see the big boy return is noted.


Dang...heard it from the mouth right there. The orignal weighed in at 1470lbs?! Thats a big boy contender there, not even "The Boss" wants to come in that big


----------



## terrapro

Broncslefty7;2128309 said:


> Boss wins, problem solved. boss is super easy to hook up. i have 7 of them, in 6 years ive replaced 1 bolt, 1 hose, and 1 truck side cable.


Will not disagree there


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR

Michael, you and the staff at DD did do a good job rolling out the SX line. As you said last fall it was a big undertaking to roll out a full line of new snow plows in one year. For the most part the release went very well. So congrats on that.

Would it be feasible/practical to a short build of full size 8611's every other year or so? Not sure how you would market such a build but obviously there is still a niche for that plow and as stated earlier, the design & tooling all exist.

BTW This thread has gotten very far off track. Too bad we could t hear from more than two of us who actually ran the plow in the title of the thread.


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR

Here are some pics I took...

1) Just showing the general condition of the plows we ran this year. Some were used harder than others. All were SX 8611PP's except for one SX 8100PP.

2) Lower lift pin. Doesn't seem to be much wear. I am surprised at the amount of clearance given to all the pins on these plows

3) Upper lift pin. The clearance, which appears standard, is more obvious in this picture.

4) This was the one cutting edge I found that displayed the same symptom (pitched away from the moldboard at the top of the cutting edge) as Mark's. My photo didn't transfer well to the computer so you cannot see the gap very well. You can see in this picture the construction of the bottom of the moldboard and the angle iron that the cutting edge bolts to. You can also see the wear on the wing cutting edge backside that is normal. This wing does not have the end plate of the wing bashed in like Mark's does. I admit I am still trying to figure out how his got bent that way. EDIT: solved it. You had to bend the end plate in to allow clearance for the HD wing cutting edges that were installed.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Michael Frank;2128424 said:


> Mark - Appreciate the product feedback. Jim will be reaching out to you tomorrow regarding the plow.
> 
> The 8611 certainly is/was an awesome plow, nothing compares to it's snow moving ability as many have noted here. The primary driver for not carrying it over with the other products was the fact that it requires a much larger/wider/heavier duty undercarriage and lift system/mount platform due to its weight ~1470 lbs. Four completely unique headgear and attachment systems and 11 blades in one year was all we could handle.
> 
> Your desire to see the big boy return is noted.


Michael, it seems pretty simple. Keep the old mount. It isn't like guys are mounting this on their 3/4 and 1 tons. Honestly, if it isn't available, depending on the application when I need another tractor mounted plow, I will be looking at a Boss if used on a driveway route and MP if used for parking lots. For a 450\550, I'm not even sure what I would purchase, but I can guarantee it wouldn't be a SnowEx 8611. No need to change anything.

Thanks for the rest. What I could see by flashlight last night, the other one doesn't seem to be having the same problem. I'll check closer in a bit.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Well I have to hand it to DD. They sure are a lot more responsive to customer issues that Meyer. Took me 4 years to get a junk spreader returned and reimbursement for said spreader, but DD is replacing my moldboard in the very near future. 

THAT is customer service!

Too bad they can't reinstate the standard 8611 that quick. :laughing::laughing::laughing:

Nice to see them backing up their dealers and distributors and standing behind their products.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Wow, someone got the short end of the stick.

I knew there would be resolution, just thought it would have cost DD a Stryker to boot.


Mark is a push over......


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;2128617 said:


> Well I have to hand it to DD. They sure are a lot more responsive to customer issues that Meyer. Took me 4 years to get a junk spreader returned and reimbursement for said spreader, but DD is replacing my moldboard in the very near future.
> 
> THAT is customer service!
> 
> Too bad they can't reinstate the standard 8611 that quick. :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Nice to see them backing up their dealers and distributors and standing behind their products.


If your just replacing it with the same oem one dont you think it will just happen again. Maybe you can get it beefed up some before you have it installed but then it probably wont still be covered under warranty. Maybe they could approve or advise you on something like that.


----------



## chad1234

I will take a full size when available


----------



## Superior L & L

Hysert;2128003 said:


> Nope fisher trip edge.. WO/blizzard/snowex full mold trip


Hmmm. Sounds like the trip edge is the way to go. Oh and I'd probably get a red one...........DXT


----------



## Randall Ave

Well next season looks like I'm going to be doing a industrial complex instead of roads. Was thinking of a snow ex. Will wait for the end of the story.


----------



## Superior L & L

chachi1984;2127171 said:


> what would you guys buy new if you had a choice in quality , XLS,wideout,powerplow


Boss DXT 9.2 or 10' if it's on a big truck


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape;2128660 said:


> If your just replacing it with the same oem one dont you think it will just happen again. Maybe you can get it beefed up some before you have it installed but then it probably wont still be covered under warranty. Maybe they could approve or advise you on something like that.


So I was trying to be really nice.

Yes, it will be reinforced before going in service.


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR

So Mark, was the angle iron itself deforming and allowing the washers & nuts to be pulled through, are the bolt holes too large, were the bolts stretching, or did the lower edge of the moldboard fail somehow?

Also, you stated you usually run poly wing CE's but chose to run the steel CE's that came on the plow, however someone had to change the wing CE's to the HD's. Your choice or someone before you in the chain of ownership?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;2128687 said:


> So I was trying to be really nice.
> 
> Yes, it will be reinforced before going in service.


It must have been your new people skills had me in question...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape;2128775 said:


> It must have been your new people skills had me in question...


Exactly......lol.

BTW, the best part is, the SnowEx still works while being tweaked and the Meyer spreader barely worked when it was "functioning".


----------



## chachi1984

bliz&hinikerDLR;2128708 said:


> So Mark, was the angle iron itself deforming and allowing the washers & nuts to be pulled through, are the bolt holes too large, were the bolts stretching, or did the lower edge of the moldboard fail somehow?
> 
> Also, you stated you usually run poly wing CE's but chose to run the steel CE's that came on the plow, however someone had to change the wing CE's to the HD's. Your choice or someone before you in the chain of ownership?


The wings cutting edges are steel instead of poly like the wideout/xls.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

bliz&hinikerDLR;2128708 said:


> So Mark, was the angle iron itself deforming and allowing the washers & nuts to be pulled through, are the bolt holes too large, were the bolts stretching, or did the lower edge of the moldboard fail somehow?
> 
> Basically, the bolts\nuts are pulling through the holes. The angle itself is not bent, just where the holes are.
> 
> Also, you stated you usually run poly wing CE's but chose to run the steel CE's that came on the plow, however someone had to change the wing CE's to the HD's. Your choice or someone before you in the chain of ownership?


So with the musical plows we played early on in the season, I wasn't sure which plow was which. And I have no idea when the wing edges were modified. I honestly thought they were OEM, but apparently they aren't completely. So I can't answer that question. One of my guys may have somewhere along the line, but I did most of the work in switching moldboards, and that's all we did that day.

What I usually do is run the OEM (tin) edges until they're gone, then go to poly wing edges and Ebling main moldboard cutting edge. With this combo we can get one hard\heavy season. If it's a year like this year, more like 2 seasons.

Long term, I'd prefer to stay away from boat anchors.

Question for you, can the new V run off the same wiring as a power plow? Just swap controllers?


----------



## Michael Frank

The new HDV uses the same truck side wiring and same SnowEx Power Plow control. Blizzard controls cannot run SnowEx plows.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Can I place my request for a shoebox controller?


----------



## Michael Frank

Surething! The shoebox works with the white 8611!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Michael Frank;2128908 said:


> Surething! The shoebox works with the white 8611!


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

Should've seen that one coming.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;2128907 said:


> Can I place my request for a shoebox controller?


Request placed and noted.....The end...


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR

Mark. Do you have any pictures of the moldboard bending? The pics on the first page of this thread don't show any of the backside of the moldboard.


----------



## Broncslefty7

time for all these old snow timers to group together and make their own plow, then no one will have anyone to complain about!!! imagine that, a plow designed by plow guys.

should be painted red imo.....:redbounce:Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

bliz&hinikerDLR said:


> Mark. Do you have any pictures of the moldboard bending? The pics on the first page of this thread don't show any of the backside of the moldboard.


Kinda hard to see anything.

I'll try to get some on mine, which is a white moldboard, but the same thing. Really not sure if it was the manhole\catch basin that I hit that did the plow in AND cracked my windshield or something else.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LapeerLandscape said:


> Request placed and noted.....The end...


I mentioned it in a different thread, but after seeing the 0830-13 PlowMaxx on my S650, I no longer need the shoebox or 8611. I'd be stupid to go with anything but another one of those, even if it is twice the cost.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> I mentioned it in a different thread, but after seeing the 0830-13 PlowMaxx on my S650, I no longer need the shoebox or 8611. I'd be stupid to go with anything but another one of those, even if it is twice the cost.


Wish I had your money...Maybe in a couple years. First I want an ebling then a metal pless...Thumbs Up


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR

Mark Oomkes said:


> Kinda hard to see anything.
> 
> I'll try to get some on mine ...


No need.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

bliz&hinikerDLR said:


> No need.


I'll definitely get some.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

LapeerLandscape said:


> Wish I had your money...Maybe in a couple years. First I want an ebling then a metal pless...Thumbs Up


If you've got a machine that needs a plow, I would recommend the Metal Pless before an Ebling.

Coming from someone who owns (close to) as many as Mark. (3 MP, 4 Ebling) I say this for one reason. It takes far less competence to be productive with a Plowmaxx than an Ebling, and for idiot employees it is also harder to cause damage because it's in front of them.

Just one persons opinion.


----------

